# Residential Care Home



## Dang

Hi All
Hope you can help.
My wife and I are moving to Portugal next year and one of the problems is relocating parents who require care. They want to come with us but I am not willing to move them to a poor quality care home. Does anyone know of any good quality care homes in attractive areas where a high level of care is offered. We are not especially tied to a specific location although from Central to South is preferable.

Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum.

One major question is where are you coming from? And what is the background of your parents? 

When I moved to France, there were people who asked me if I was going to bring my father over to live there. But there are some serious considerations that may make it undesireable to move them into a care home in a foreign country.

Do they speak any Portuguese? It's unlikely the care home staff will speak any English, nor will any of the other residents. Also, what will you do for them when it comes to health care insurance or other entitlements they may be receiving where they are now? If you're coming from within the EU, it might work out - but do take the language issue into careful consideration. It could be very isolating for older people to be in a care home where nobody speaks their language.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dang

Hi Bev
We are moving from the UK. We are hoping to find a British speaking care home where other residents are British - maybe we are being overly optimistic!


----------



## milton43

hello yes there is one


----------



## Maoiliosa

Dang said:


> Hi Bev
> We are moving from the UK. We are hoping to find a British speaking care home where other residents are British - maybe we are being overly optimistic!


My husbands parents lived with us here in Portugal for a year. I know of only one care home which is for foreigners, where the language is English and the staff are english speakers, though not all.
There are no state run care homes for non portuguese. There are private care homes which cost in the region of 600-1200 euros per wk. I really think you need to do much more research. The language is a very big factor. They will have no friends is another. The food is another- Cost of medical care another- Cost of medicine another- The list is long!!!! Are your parents well travelled, would they be happy eating the food as prepared here? Have you factored in the cost of their medicine (even if they get a health card, they still have to pay something towards their medication). We solved a lot of the problems by having them live with us, and employing 2 people. One woman worked 7 mornings a week, cleaning, and preparing food and keeping them company when we were not there or had things to do. The other was a qualified english nurse who came for a few hours 3 times a week, and bathed them and looked after their medical needs. The only reason we employed an english nurse was for language purposes, as the portuguese nurses are better generally, being more compassionate and patient!! Going out for meals was a disaster, because of their age, they couldnt understand that they were really in a different world, so used to get quite upset at not being able to read menus, and not having their english type meals. My husbands parents finally agreed to move into a care home in the UK, and they are now much happier. They are surrounded by people who speak their own language, they eat familiar food, they can read the local papers and it generally is less expensive than here. We fly over every 6 wks to see them, and their other son and wife alternates, so they have visitors every 3 wks. I dont mean to scare you...but having gone down that road...think long and hard about it before you move them to a very strange world for them.


----------



## A Tyler

Dang said:


> Hi All
> Hope you can help.
> My wife and I are moving to Portugal next year and one of the problems is relocating parents who require care. They want to come with us but I am not willing to move them to a poor quality care home. Does anyone know of any good quality care homes in attractive areas where a high level of care is offered. We are not especially tied to a specific location although from Central to South is preferable.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## LuciaFragoso

Hi,

These two are very good, please see if it is this kind you are looking for:





Casas da Cidade Residências Sénior Lisboa | Luz Saúde







www.luzsaude.pt









Residência Domus Vida Lisboa | José de Mello Residências e Serviços


Na Residência Assistida Domus Vida Lisboa encontra a combinação perfeita entre o conforto e a privacidade de uma habitação e as comodidades de um hotel, e que conta com apoio assistencial 24 horas por dia.




www.jmellors.pt





There are some more options in other locations of the country. If you already know a more exact location I can check what is recommended in the area.

Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------



## Sara DeSS

Hi! There is a nursing home in Portugal were everyone speak English. Staff and also the residents.





Monte da Palhagueira – Retirement Village Portugal







www.retirementvillageportugal.co.uk


----------



## angeldylanschad

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi,
> 
> These two are very good, please see if it is this kind you are looking for:
> [URL Unfurl = "true"] Luz Saúde Units | Luz Saúdework time [/ URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residência Domus Vida Lisboa | José de Mello Residências e Serviços
> 
> 
> Na Residência Assistida Domus Vida Lisboa encontra a combinação perfeita entre o conforto e a privacidade de uma habitação e as comodidades de um hotel, e que conta com apoio assistencial 24 horas por dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jmellors.pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some more options in other locations of the country. If you already know a more exact location I can check what is recommended in the area.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Lúcia Fragoso
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> 
> Do you have any of your family members or familiar families being served there? how did you hear about these institutions?


----------

